# Asen & Raya, the Karakachan puppies



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

the puppies are growing like weeds... took a few pics of them on the first sunny day in weeks..

Asen is the male (he's the red head)..
Raya is his sister.

as soon as kidding ends here in another week or so.. they will be moving out into the big doe herd..

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Beautiful little (Did I say little?) fur balls.  

Yarrow I'm curious as to what you're feeding them. Care to share?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Too cute! Must be bred to be fluffy lap dogs.

Just kidding.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

What cute pups! Thanks for sharing as they grow!


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Beautiful little (Did I say little?) fur balls.
> 
> Yarrow I'm curious as to what you're feeding them. Care to share?


Nothing super fancy.. Victor brand Puppy food (it's what we also feed the American Bulldog)

VICTOR HI-PRO PLUS 
Active Dog & Puppy
Calorie Content (calculated):ME 3894 kcal/kg;429 kcal/cup

Formula for Active Dog & Puppies contains high levels of Proteins and Energy with only 30% carbohydrates!This super premium food is naturally formulated with added vitamins, minerals and other additives that work together to support a strong and healthy immune and digestive system. As with all Victor dog foods, this formula is free from Corn,Wheat, Soy or Glutens and is also made GMO Free. Dogs love the all natural flavor of this super premium food!

http://www.victordogfood.com/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Yarrow. My Karakachan is turning up her nose at the Tast of the Wild. I call Tractor Supply and Southern States (two locals) and see if one of them has that Victor brand.


----------



## Hdunc20 (Mar 13, 2015)

Cute pups they look healthy and very fluffy looks like a fir ball


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nope cannot find the Victor brand anywhere near me.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

motdaugrnds said:


> Nope cannot find the Victor brand anywhere near me.


I think it is a Purina brand, it sells at all of the feed stores in our area that carry Purina feeds. Maybe try finding it through their we site? Best of luck, I've heard its a very good feed, never tried it myself though.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok thanks aoconnor1


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

aoconnor1 said:


> I think it is a Purina brand, it sells at all of the feed stores in our area that carry Purina feeds. Maybe try finding it through their we site? Best of luck, I've heard its a very good feed, never tried it myself though.


I don't think it's a purina brand.. My feed store that sells it carries nothing by purina

from their website:

Victor is a Super Premium pet food manufactured by family owned and operated Texas based Mid America Pet Food. Victor Premium Dog Food is distributed thru a network of independent distributors that service independent retailers across the United States. 

https://www.facebook.com/victordogfood/info?tab=page_info

(nothing about Purina on any of the victors info pages)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I called around about 100 mile radius here and no feed store offers this brand. They did not find it under any Purina name either. Guess I'm out of luck.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Not sure where you are in VA but I found this on Victors website, might be worth giving them a call?

AMHERST MILLING CO, Amherst Virginia
http://www.victordogfood.com/find_dealer.html


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Will do...Thanks Aart.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry, I have never checked the maker of Victor. I'm in North Central Texas, and Victor is sold in many feed stores here, but I have only see it in the ones that sell Purina! My apologies:-(


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Picture on the bottom left cracks me up.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Susie, they look GREAT!! I miss the little buggers!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks Yarrow. My Karakachan is turning up her nose at the Tast of the Wild. I call Tractor Supply and Southern States (two locals) and see if one of them has that Victor brand.



I switched my LGD's & my house dog to ProPac dog foods. They have grain free, large breed dog & large breed puppy, senior foods, etc. In all different flavors.
It's made by the same company that makes Earthborn food & the same ingredients as Blue Buffalo only a lot cheaper. It's actually cheaper than purina food here in the same size bags.

Before this food though mine were getting tired of their other feed & the breeder we got our female karakachan from suggested Purina One for large breeds, the 1st ingredient is chicken. They ate that for quite awhile & really liked it. 
The only reason I switched is I wanted a grain free food.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Katie, I will call around and see if I can find that locally. I did find the Victor but it is over an hour's drive into North Carolina; and in this old 1988 van I really don't like traveling any more than is necessary.

I've noticed Valentina getting tired of the same old foods all the time. Cujo will eat anything; but my Karakachan turns up her nose and will actually go hungry before she will eat what she doesn't want. (She use to love raw eggs, even boiled ones. Now she only smells of them and walks away.) Thus, I'm constantly on my toes to make sure what I'm feeding is what she will eat. (This is the only negative thing I can say about my Karakachan.  )


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

they are really starting to mature.. (Howard the donkey came out to see what we were all doing LOL)


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I found some "Chicken Soup" put out by ProPac dog foods. Will be trying that next time I need to buy some.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Beautiful pups! May I ask where you got them? I am one state west of you and ultimately would like to get Karakachans but haven't heard of any breeders close to me. I'm encouraged to see that someone in MO has them!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Okay yarrow, it's time for an update. PLEASE include pics, those two are gorgeous!


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Moboiku said:


> Beautiful pups! May I ask where you got them? I am one state west of you and ultimately would like to get Karakachans but haven't heard of any breeders close to me. I'm encouraged to see that someone in MO has them!


we actually drove up to Michigan to get the pups... Lovely lady, named Katie Youmans is their breeder... I've not heard of any purebred Karakachans here in MO (doesn't mean there aren't any.. with all the goats & sheep.. I'm guessing there are others here)... but they may be like us.. just getting them to guard.. not to breed....

susie


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

CountryMom22 said:


> Okay yarrow, it's time for an update. PLEASE include pics, those two are gorgeous!


I'll see if I can remember to get out and take some pics of the two of them this afternoon... they are both growing well and fitting into the farm family nicely..

susie


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

yarrow said:


> we actually drove up to Michigan to get the pups... Lovely lady, named Katie Youmans is their breeder... I've not heard of any purebred Karakachans here in MO (doesn't mean there aren't any.. with all the goats & sheep.. I'm guessing there are others here)... but they may be like us.. just getting them to guard.. not to breed....
> 
> susie


That's what I've been finding - all the Karakachan breeders are some distance. I'm afraid I'm also going to have to do a road trip. If you wouldn't mind, could you PM me the contact info for the breeder they came from?

Also....how have you found it having two pups at the same time? I've debated with myself whether to try to raise one and then have a mature dog help to train a puppy for me, or whether to just bite the bullet and get two pups at the same time.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

I was a dog trainer for 20+ years before getting into dairy goats. Our first pair of LGDs are now 10 tears old. Going on 11. Prys. I decided back in the beginning to go with male female litter mates (I got the most dominate female. A middle of the pecking order male). Bob Barker and his sister Lola turned out exactly as I had hoped. Bob is in charge of security. He does the most fence patrol. Lola is a very serious girl (bob has a sense of humor) Lola is all business. She is always in and among the goats. Esp the doe herd. If something threatening happens while the does are out browsing. Bob barks. The does run to Lola. She brings them to the barn. Then heads back out to help bob. The new karakashen pups have the exact same personalities. Asen has a good sense of humor. He treats the goats as friends Raya is very serious. She is ver watchful and acts motherly already. I will be spaying and neutering the pups when they hit 10 or so months. Just as we did with bob and Lola. I'm staying out of the who does what part of guarding. Letting the older dogs and the pups work it all out among themselves. 

Susie


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

Also feeding Victor to hunting upland bird hunting dog, had a Brittany that wouldn't put on weight with taste of the wild feed made the switch to Victor with great results. 
Taste of the Wild is suppose to be good feed though I wouldn't hesitate to use it again, but dog feed is individual to the dog for best results. 

On shipping pups I've had excellent results with flying them, last one was with Delta pet services. Highly recommended, I think it's less stressful spending a few hours in an airplane than 2-3 days in a car or more. Only specific airplanes with pressurized and air conditioned cargo can carry animals.


----------

